
Frequent texters tend to be shallow, research suggests - scholia
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/story/2013/04/11/mb-texting-shallow-morality-research-university-winnipeg.html
======
jcr
I mistakenly submitted the betabeat.com regurgitation of this story. The
closest I've found to an "original" source is:

[http://news-centre.uwinnipeg.ca/all-posts/study-supports-the...](http://news-
centre.uwinnipeg.ca/all-posts/study-supports-theory-on-teen-texting-and-
shallow-thought/)

The site for the "Society for Personality and Social Psychology" is here:
<http://www.spsp.org/>

But unfortunately, it doesn't have any videos of the talks, or links to any of
the presented research papers.

